# Перенастройка правой руки на баяне ROLAND FR-1x



## Vladimir_Sm (12 Дек 2013)

Приобрёл этот баян. Впервые присев поиграть, понял, что правая рука настроена не под классическую (как привычно), а совсем другую. При покупке этого баяна не знал об этом. Очень хочется перенастроить правую руку под классическую русскую, но как сделать это не понимаю. Если кто подскажет, буду очень благодарен.


----------



## vev (12 Дек 2013)

Vladimir_Sm писал:


> ROLAND FR-1X



My Webpage

страница 48-51

параметр trП должен быть 3 (B-griff)


----------

